# Lavazza Super Crema - Alternative



## Mr2NuT123 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi all! Nice forum.

I've just got a Delonghi 23.340 and I'm looking for a really thick crema coffee bean. Any suggestions for a bean from a local brewer in Yorkshire (ideally) that will be a nice medium roast and give the thickest crema?

Cheers.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If the Lavazza SC is the bean for you then freeze some in batches. Vacuum bags or airtight bags with the air pressed out.


----------



## Mr2NuT123 (Nov 12, 2018)

MildredM said:


> If the Lavazza SC is the bean for you then freeze some in batches. Vacuum bags or airtight bags with the air pressed out.


I'm open to other suggestions as per the title, but lots of reviews say this is a really nice bean for consistent easy drinking.

I'm in Yorkshire so would be happy to support a local brewer if anyone has any recommendations for a bean that will taste the same, give very thick crema, and be available in much smaller quantities from roasting.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I know no one on here said they are nice bean, so maybe they are clueless! have a look on the forum roasters.


----------



## Mr2NuT123 (Nov 12, 2018)

Jony said:


> Well I know no one on here said they are nice bean, so maybe they are clueless! have a look on the forum roasters.


Ahh, it's one of those forums where people are sarcastic/defensive to coffee noobs trying to get involved.

Ok, I'll start again...

What are some good options from a local brewer in Yorkshire that won't be oily for a superautomatic machine, and give a really thick crema?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Foundry, Roost, Dog&Hat subscription, to name three. Do you want a roaster local to you to pick up from?

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1656-UK-Based-Roasters


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You've changed the query! You mentioned liking Lavazza but a kilo being too much so I suggested freezing some. I wasn't being sarcastic.

Check out the link, read through what people are drinking. Thick crema isn't everything!


----------



## Mr2NuT123 (Nov 12, 2018)

MildredM said:


> You've changed the query! You mentioned liking Lavazza but a kilo being too much so I suggested freezing some. I wasn't being sarcastic.
> 
> Check out the link, read through what people are drinking. Thick crema isn't everything!


It wasn't aimed at you, your response was helpful, but the one below clearly took offense to the post, so I changed it to save hassle


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

No, I don't think Jony was being sarcastic either. He was being helpful suggesting looking at the forum


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Join a cheese forum and try telling the members that Morissons Cheddar at £1.50 per kilo is just the best thing.......no sarcasm.......life and hobbies are a journey and we are all on it, to some point or another. The starting points for coffee, are the equipment and the bean. Commercially roasted beans are complex. Due to the volumes involved they have to be consistent. They tend to over roast them and they end up dark and oily. They tend to have a very long shelf life of around a year. Once a bean is exposed to the air just once, it has a life of a few weeks maximum before the taste goes due to being stale. Find a roaster local to you. Yorkshire is a big county! Tell us where you are. Local roasters tend to roast on the whole, to a style. If you like lighter roasts some will chip in, if it is darker, others will

Embrace!


----------



## Mr2NuT123 (Nov 12, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Join a cheese forum and try telling the members that Morissons Cheddar at £1.50 per kilo is just the best thing.......no sarcasm.......life and hobbies are a journey and we are all on it, to some point or another. The starting points for coffee, are the equipment and the bean. Commercially roasted beans are complex. Due to the volumes involved they have to be consistent. They tend to over roast them and they end up dark and oily. They tend to have a very long shelf life of around a year. Once a bean is exposed to the air just once, it has a life of a few weeks maximum before the taste goes due to being stale. Find a roaster local to you. Yorkshire is a big county! Tell us where you are. Local roasters tend to roast on the whole, to a style. If you like lighter roasts some will chip in, if it is darker, others will
> 
> Embrace!


Not sure when I said that the Lavazza was the best thing, I said anyone know of any alternatives that are similar. The problem with forums/text is it's emotionless. I'm not deluded in that I know Lavazza is just one of the better mass produced beans. I'd much rather support a local roaster. If not in Yorkshire, at least here in the UK. I was simply using the SC as an example as there are lots of great reviews saying that it gives one of the thickest cremas.

I could have maybe introduced a little better rather than adding that example to the title of the thread









I'm based in Esholt (near Shipley/Bradford). It looks like these guys are just down the road from me: https://www.casaespresso.co.uk/products/coffee/ Anyone got any experience?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Forget the sarcasm thing! All I am saying, is that since you mentioned lavazza (and many people do) the starting point is to find a roaster you like. I understand the Yorkshire things but remember, there is life outside as well! My own personal preference, ic coffee compass in Brighton. I find the roaster, Richard jazz can really produce a product I like. I have tried dozens of roasters around the UK and find sticking to a couple the way forward for me. I buy 500 gram bags, 2 kilos at a time. one bag lasts about 9 days and I simply store each one, with a clothes peg in a dark cupboard, putting 200 teams or so into the hopper and topping up. Some disagree and freeze. Do whatever you want I say! If you cannot find a roaster local to you, then tell us more about the taste you are after and being a forum, I am sure people will chip in


----------



## Mr2NuT123 (Nov 12, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Forget the sarcasm thing! All I am saying, is that since you mentioned lavazza (and many people do) the starting point is to find a roaster you like. I understand the Yorkshire things but remember, there is life outside as well! My own personal preference, ic coffee compass in Brighton. I find the roaster, Richard jazz can really produce a product I like. I have tried dozens of roasters around the UK and find sticking to a couple the way forward for me. I buy 500 gram bags, 2 kilos at a time. one bag lasts about 9 days and I simply store each one, with a clothes peg in a dark cupboard, putting 200 teams or so into the hopper and topping up. Some disagree and freeze. Do whatever you want I say! If you cannot find a roaster local to you, then tell us more about the taste you are after and being a forum, I am sure people will chip in


All is forgotten! I don't want a bitter taste, just a smooth nice taste with as much crema as possible. I've already learnt the adjustments on the burr grinder as I read a manual for the first time (I'm a man..lol). I've tweaked it to the lowest number without the machine dripping. It's a fine steady flow which definitely gave me an increase in crema, even on these cheaper supermarket beans (Taylors of Harrogate). I don't like to add much milk, if any.

As I only drink one cup a day, ideally a bag of 100g delivered frequently would be great. A local Christmas market was the only place I saw that did small 100g bags which were great, where as most places are the usual ~227g bags.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr2NuT123 said:


> I'm based in Esholt (near Shipley/Bradford). It looks like these guys are just down the road from me: https://www.casaespresso.co.uk/products/coffee/ Anyone got any experience?


Firstly I would not equate crema to taste, some machines produce it through a pressurised pinhole system, robusta produces loads of crema as does Monsooned Malabar. Crema is visually attractiove, but to choose what you drink based on the amount of crema is perhaps something you need to reconsider. The *BTC machines don't produce real crema like a prosumer espresso machine* because they work at relatively low pressure and use a pinhole frothing system. Your best flavours and reasonable crema for a BTC machine like yours will be from a darker roasted Brazilian. The roaster you linked to might be fine, ask about the roast level and whether it's going to be OK for a BTC machine. You will definitely need to avoid lighter roasted coffees. A good BTC coffee is one that has been roasted medium dark (a bit past milk chocolate) but with no visible oil on the surface and an absence of oil spotting after 2 or 3 weeks. If you see oil spotting (normal to see a little on dark coffees after 2-3 weeks), then often that coffee has been roasted to fast.

Again not to put you off, but Lavazza and Illy are both absolute shit and I wouldn't drink them, not even in an emergency and have thrown/given many a tin away given to me as a present by well meaning people. Best get your beans from an online roaster, one that puts the roast date on. Try and ensure it's within 3 weeks of roast and all drunk within 6-8 weeks of roastiing, or within 2 weeks of opening the bag (sealed or valve packed) whichever is sooner.


----------



## Mr2NuT123 (Nov 12, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Firstly I would not equate crema to taste, some machines produce it through a pressurised pinhole system, robusta produces loads of crema as does Monsooned Malabar. Crema is visually attractiove, but to choose what you drink based on the amount of crema is perhaps something you need to reconsider. The *BTC machines don't produce real crema like a prosumer espresso machine* because they work at relatively low pressure and use a pinhole frothing system. Your best flavours and reasonable crema for a BTC machine like yours will be from a darker roasted Brazilian. The roaster you linked to might be fine, ask about the roast level and whether it's going to be OK for a BTC machine. You will definitely need to avoid lighter roasted coffees. A good BTC coffee is one that has been roasted medium dark (a bit past milk chocolate) but with no visible oil on the surface and an absence of oil spotting after 2 or 3 weeks. If you see oil spotting (normal to see a little on dark coffees after 2-3 weeks), then often that coffee has been roasted to fast.
> 
> Again not to put you off, but Lavazza and Illy are both absolute shit and I wouldn't drink them, not even in an emergency and have thrown/given many a tin away given to me as a present by well meaning people. Best get your beans from an online roaster, one that puts the roast date on. Try and ensure it's within 3 weeks of roast and all drunk within 6-8 weeks of roastiing, or within 2 weeks of opening the bag (sealed or valve packed) whichever is sooner.


Cheers for the tips, much appreciated.

Maybe I'll try get some samples from the local place and see.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Horsham roasters do sample pack, and they are every good I have used them


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

If you want to restrict to Yorkshire; fine, but why when there is are so many great roasters out there.

Yorkshire:

- Foundry - already mentioned - and in Yorkshire (though sadly the Southern part) - are a true craft operation, they are one of the few I keep returning to.

- Casa Espresso - you found them yourself, I remember them for roasting a Kenyan that came out tasting of sweet tomato (Shipley too)

- JollyBean - also in Shipley (infact in Titus Salts village I think) - but not seen any mention recently, were a very responsive roaster keen to engage with customers. HAd some nice Ethiopian and Rwandan coffees from Joel and Co.

- North Star; Leeds on the old waterfront next to the Royal Armouries. Get a water taxi from Leeds rail station and enjoy their rather good coffee in their retail space - cafe, with craft produce on sale too.

- York Coffee Emporium; great selection but I have seen it dissed on here in the past - for me a bit unfairly, they have produced some delicious roasted coffees from Central and South America.

- Rountons - never tried them, but seen good words written for them. (Maybe @MildredM??)

Wider ranging:

Strangers (Norfolk/Norwich) Think I might have chatted with these guys at the LCF 18 months ago. Then, recently, my daughter gave me some of their current Colombian offering. I was so impressed I went and bought a kg. My current A/P feldgrind at work brew.

Curve: never had less than enjoyable in all their forms. The Kayon Mountain was on par with Foundries Rocko Mountain for me (and that says a lot)

Climpson & Sons: You need to keep an eye on their offerings, they have a rapidly changing roster. Last years 'Slopes of Eight' was a belter but not tasted this years. Their Hackney shop is one of the best there is for me too.

Even wider:

La Cabra and also Drop coffee. Worthy mentions for both these, but price due to shipping I think makes them more of a luxury for me. I was lucky I think to get a part consumed bag of La Cabra's Burundi (something or other) a few months back, a true stunner, now long out of season.

Best advice from me to you, try a couple of small bags from the UK wide roasters, including, but not restricted to the above - and enjoy each one more or less than each other. Develop your own taste and you will start getting a feel for what you really want to be brewing.

...And don't worry about Crema


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Make the steps small, going from Lavazza Crema to Foundry is just going to end up in : why is this coffee sour territory ....


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Mr2NuT123 said:


> I'm based in Esholt (near Shipley/Bradford). It looks like these guys are just down the road from me: https://www.casaespresso.co.uk/products/coffee/ Anyone got any experience?


I've had a coffee from Casa through a coffee subscription service I use. It was fine although not particularly memorable. Medium roast though which is what you asked for.

You'll struggle to find any roasters posting 100g bags unless you can find one that does samples or cupping selections. It would also work out very expensive to have one bag delivered every week or so.

Exchange coffee just over the moors in Clitheroe do 125g bags. If you don't want dark roasts I'd speak to them first and see what they recommend as some of their roasts are very dark.


----------

